# Breeder on east coast??



## Jambi1369 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello all.

I am looking for a GSD with the classic black/tan coloring and short/standard coat. 

I have been looking vigorously but have so far come up empty handed.

I am looking for the dog to be mostly a companion but also a little bit of work (around the property) and maybe training a bit for schutzhund/home protection.

Does anyone here know a good breeder for such a dog?

I am in connecticut but I am willing to travel anywhere in the east coast.

Thank you


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Where on EC? What about joining a club in yr area?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Guy9999 said:


> Where on EC? What about joining a club in yr area?


They mentioned they are in CT. I found these 2 links to the same club so far:

German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater New Haven, Inc. A Connecticut based German Shepherd Dog Club

https://www.facebook.com/TGSDCONH

OP, like Guy said, start with your local group. I'm sure they would know or could refer to you reputable breeders in your area so you don't have to travel as far.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> Print Contact Name Information
> 
> 1. Katie Halfen Mackey DVM
> DN401503 Breed:German Shepherd DogsLocation:EAST PROVIDENCE, RI - 34.03 miles DOB:June 10, 2014Male:3Female:5 The following breeders are members of AKC-licensed or member clubs who have AKC-registerable puppies available.
> ...


And I just did a search on AKC's website for available pups within 100 miles of a random CT zip code and found all of those above. You can also search by 200 mile radius or even within 300 or 500 miles and there are pages and pages of available GSD pups.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

counter said:


> And I just did a search on AKC's website for available pups within 100 miles of a random CT zip code and found all of those above. You can also search by 200 mile radius or even within 300 or 500 miles and there are pages and pages of available GSD pups.


I have a pup from Von Den Brookfields in New Braintree,Ma. (Beverley Mitchell). Her dogs are black and tan/red. August is now 9 months old,about 84 pounds,very friendly and socialized,low to medium energy,medium ball drive,high food drive,not overly reactive to anything. Great pup. Beverley breeds with 2 males and about 8 females. She'll introduce you to all of them,let you pick which planned breeding you'd prefer and help you choose the right pup for you. I think August was $1200. I also have a New Skete Shepherd (my 2nd) but I wouldn't go that route again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Check with Eric Grasso down New Haven way..


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Has some good info on picking out a breeder as well as a list of potential breeders. There are many in NY, and a couple in NJ and PA. German Shepherd Dog - Health Tested Puppies from Conscientious Breeders


----------



## Jambi1369 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks very much for all replies.
I am in contact with a few different breeders now as a result.

Also, has anyone here ever heard of hill view kennels out of Tennessee?
Any opinions on them?

Thanks again


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jambi1369 said:


> Thanks very much for all replies.
> I am in contact with a few different breeders now as a result.
> 
> Also, has anyone here ever heard of hill view kennels out of Tennessee?
> ...


That breeder doesn't look like they're going to have many classic black and tans that you mentioned earlier. 

I'll echo what diane said - contact grasso and talk to him if you're in CT. I know someone who has one of their dogs and i know someone that's trained with him. Both have nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Are you looking for a puppy or a grown dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw a nice black/tan dog from Rebel Yelle in CT this weekend.


----------



## JRay (May 31, 2016)

Hey there. We are looking for our first GSD and are in the midst of more information than I ever would have imagined That being said, while there are quite a few breeders on the east coast, most have had some negative feedback or reviews. I read your post about Von Den Brookfield and wanted to see a few years out how your dog is, temperament and health-wise. Overall would you strongly recommend them? We want a dog with some drive, but I have three boys (ages 10, 9 & 7) so dont' need a fourth child that always needs to be on the move. Want to make sure these dogs (some) can have an off button too!

Thanks for your time and any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

August is now 2 1/2 and about 92 pounds. He is very friendly with absolutely no issues. He's a classic looking GSD. He has another GSD as a housemate who he loves. They get a 90 minute walk/ballplay in the morning, some yard time with each other and me and then a 30 minute walk/ballplay at around 4. He loves to wander,roam,play and is absolutely no problem in between. I would go back to Bev at Von Den Brookfields in a minute. I noticed that she has a pup up for adoption now and is filling lists for the summer. She is easy to schedule a pre decision visit with in which she will allow you to meet every dog individually.


----------

